
Growing Object-Oriented Software, Guided by Tests Without Mocks - ScottWRobinson
https://enterprisecraftsmanship.com/2016/07/05/growing-object-oriented-software-guided-by-tests-without-mocks/
======
karmakaze
I really like the idea of writing the test for the higher level behaviour
first, then iterating on satisfying it. I'm sure this will often save time by
not building up to something that's misaligned.

    
    
      “I made up the term ‘object-oriented’, and I can tell you I didn’t have C++ in mind” [Alan Kay]
      And of course, you can safely substitute C++ with C# or Java here.
    

This is one of my pet peeves. I never really think of C++/Java as actual OO,
in my mind they're 'class-based'. I think the other thing that's changed from
original OO and what we have now is the the granularity. Objects were meant to
model real-world counterparts. We still have those, but typically a codebase
is dominated by 'machinery classes'. If we had smarter base objects, we
wouldn't need so much of that.

Just wondering, Is there something that makes server-side 'component' units
that combine a slice through the layers (controller-domain-persistence)? This
is a much better organization than by layers.

